# Has any one used the mibar plow on a ztr



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

I do all residental snow removal as I'm not about to put a plow on my 1/2 ton that I pull mowers with during the summer and Im always looking for the fastest way to get each drive done. I finally found Mibar Products. They make a snow plow for zero turns mowers that have Down Pressure and it looks like it would actually work and hold up on my ztr mower but it was the first year they made the plow for mowers so i decided to hold off. Ive looked all over and have not been able to find any one who has one and Id really like to see what people have to say about them and about how they're mower handled.


----------



## techaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

I just purchased one about 3 weeks ago and it’s already been put to heavy use.

I started the season using a 54” blade that had been “modified to fit” a Scag ZTR. It worked “ok” but raising the blade (via the foot operated bar) didn’t work the best. I also had issues with the blade tripping excessively, which started to get really annoying. The blade was inexpensive though and I really wanted to see how well a ZTR did clearing snow (without chains). I had my eye on the Mibar system and when they came out with a Pivot Mount that fit my ZTR I decided to pull the trigger, and am I glad I did!

I opted for a Plow Package which comes with the Plow, Raise/Lower Motor with Control, and the ZTR Pivot Point Mount. I purchased the 60” Plow and added a Plow Wing to help direct snow when I have the blade angled. The blade is easy to take on and off and is built extremely well. The ability to apply downforce to the blade and use the ZTR’s weight is simply amazing although there was a learning curve (less is better). 

Everything comes disassembled, I assume so they can ship via standard carriers, so assembly was a bit more involved than I thought it would be. Hardware was separated well and the wiring harness was simple and the connectors all thought out well. It just took a lot longer to build and install than anticipated.

There is one thing that I wish Mibar offered, as an option at least. Motorized blade angle adjustments. With the operator presence safety on ZTR’s, I have to stop, engage the parking brake and get up off my lazy behind to adjust the blade angle. I know it’s nitpicking but It would be great to be able to adjust this on the fly. 

That being said, I have no regrets and am amazed at how well ZTR’s move snow.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

techaddict;1226647 said:


> I just purchased one about 3 weeks ago and it's already been put to heavy use.
> That being said, I have no regrets and am amazed at how well ZTR's move snow.


pics and vids???!


----------



## techaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a short clip. I need to get some pics.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

techaddict;1227014 said:


> Here's a short clip. I need to get some pics.


Great! I'll subscribe to your channel!


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally. Looks good. Do you use if comercially or just for your driveway. I plan on using it comercially but only or residential drives. If commercial, how did it do with the drives that had tire tracks and I have a 72" deck on my Turf Tiger with a 27 horse Kawasaki. What motor does yours have and how was the power with the weight of the snow. We generally don't get any more than 6" in a storm, however we got a whopping 13" in KC this week.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

that plow is pretty neat!


----------



## techaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

I use the plow on my driveway and my neighbors. The drives are pretty long about 180’ plus a fair amount of concrete for parking. My driveway goes in between two other properties, so I have to push the snow straight through. We’ve had snow falls between 1” and 8” and I have had no issues with traction or the weight of the snow. We just got 13” the other day, and for some reason I thought it was good idea to wait until it was done snowing : ). I got about 1/3 of the way down the drive and the snow was nearly twice the height of the blade... at that point I had to break the snow blower out to disperse snow piles, guess I’ll know better next time.

I haven’t had any issues with clearing tire tracks, in fact I use to be obsessed with getting snow cleared before anyone drove on the drive because they were a royal pain to get up with my 2 stage. The blade, with a little down pressure, just clears them right up.

Power doesn’t seem to be an issue at all, in fact I’ll run throttled down a little most of the time. I’ve got the 26 horse Briggs so you’ll be even better off with the Kawasaki and the added weight of the Turf Tiger.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I got one from country ZTR that is manually operated and it works OK in light snow up to about 4" but anything heavy or over 4" is a PITA and is only marginally faster than a blower. Not sure if the mibar one would do any better but the hydraulics might help.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm pretty interested in this for a Scag at apartments. Any reason you left your mowing deck on? Seems like it would get in the way. Would be sweet if it had power angle adjustment. Would love to see a video of one in operation!


----------



## techaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

The deck hasn't gotten in the way yet. Plus the videos Mibar has on their site with the ExMark and Dixie Chopper show the deck mounted. I figured the more weight the better : ). The few ZTR's I've seen with decks removed, required the deck to be removed because they use the deck attachments to mount the plow and the deck lift to raise and lower the blade.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea I think I would want the extra weight of the deck. It's not gonna hurt any thing. Just wash it and get the salt off like everything else. I knew the mibar plow is the only one I would consider but now I'm sold. Thanx.


----------



## ramseyelk (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been researching snow plows for my Dixie Chopper. Dixie dealer wants $2200 for setup for 60". The Mibar ad's looked good. I am needing something for drives and sidewalks. Do you recommend the blade to be wider than your mower? Sidewalks are approx. 48" only have to do from drive to house.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Used my 72" plow on my turf tiger for the first time yesterday and it worked like a dream. Only 2"of wet snow but worked great and feels like it can handle ALOT more. Biggest problem with traction was getting it backed on the trailer. The tires would hit the wet wood on the trailer and tires would just spin. Couple 2x12 covered in herculiner should fix that. I may throw the chains on next storm just to test them out.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a walker with a 60” blade and at tires pushes 4" of wet snow with all the power needed. And them some had the low prow
tires did OK much better with the at tires. I'm making a plow for the SCAG'S I sell. I don't like using the deck pedal to rise and lower.


----------



## ramseyelk (Nov 21, 2011)

*mibar plow on 60" Dixie*

I went ahead and purchased a 60" mibar plow. It is really well built and sturdy. It mounts nicely to my Dixie. I can't imagine not having the electric lift which works really well. I have only been able to push one wet snow. The mower has plenty of power and the blade cleans the drives clear of any snow with very little pressure. Less is better actually. The only thing that I had to do was put a small counter balance weight on the back of the dixie. The blade made it a little light in the back. A friend cut a piece of 8" grain leg and cut it the width of the frame in the back, welded caps, cut a whole in the top and welded brackets to it and I bolted it to the frame. I added ag lime(its like sand) and thats all I needed. It probably weighs about 80 lbs.


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

Well after the back to back blizzards at the end last season I have a real world review. Ztr's with plows work and can move mountains ( in the driveway and sidewalk world). We had a 12" wet storm and the mower got around pretty good and moved a lot of snow. I have to use bar tires because the turf tires just don't bite enough. My guys did a property that took 31 man hours with blowers. I helped on the second round clear about the same amount if snow in 16 man hours. I built a support that will hold 2 sand bags over the tires for added counter weight. I also purchased a rubber cutting edge for pavers, rock, and sensitive customers. The only bad news I have to report is Mibar Products has closed down shop. I talked with my Scag dealer to enquire about warranties and plows. He found out from the Scag rep, plows do NOT void the warranty. Scag actually looked into buying Mibar but nothing came to be. Either way, if anything breaks on the plow it shouldn't be too hard to fix myself. Meyer came out with a plow fit zero turns so maybe they will become more popular.


----------



## gizmo1025 (Dec 17, 2015)

can you still get the mibar snowplow and if so where i cant find them on the web any where


----------



## Sharky91 (Jan 8, 2017)

Can anyone give me a phone number or website to contact mibar. Products for a snow plow for a Ztr. Mower.
Would appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------

